# Almonds with no vitamin E?



## Caslon (Oct 14, 2011)

I recently was curious about many brands of snack almonds showing no vitamin E on their labels. I visited a site that lists the nutritional values of many products. I was surprised to see most brands either don't have any vitamin E in their almonds, or the company has "added"  vitamin E.  

At the bottom of this sites page, you can choose from among many brands of almonds. Click the link that expands the list and shows the all the nutritional information. I was really surprised that the almonds I've been eating don't appear to have any vitamin E at all.

Calories in Fisher - Almonds, Hickory Smoked Flavor | Nutrition Facts and Information

All almonds sold in the US must be pasteurized (as of 2007).
I don't know if the vitamin E is lost in the processing or what. Is it the roasting?

Almonds have the most vitamin E of any nut.  So what's the deal?  I feel almost betrayed having bought smoked almonds with no Vitamin E.
Almond - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 14, 2011)

After a brief web scan, it looks like "Roasting destroys 80% of vitamin E in almonds."

*Here is the link.*


----------



## Caslon (Oct 14, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> After a brief web scan, it looks like "Roasting destroys 80% of vitamin E in almonds."
> 
> *Here is the link.*




I had trouble with your link, but I believe you. I just looked up David Sunflower seeds on my linked site and David company adds Vitamin E too.  Damn, all these years I thought I was getting Vitamin E naturally, instead I was getting a dietary supplement.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 14, 2011)

Caslon said:


> I had trouble with your link, but I believe you. I just looked up David Sunflower seeds on my linked site and David company adds Vitamin E too.  Damn, all these years I thought I was getting Vitamin E naturally, instead I was getting a dietary supplement.



I agree with you. I started last week to analyze foods to understand their content, in terms of vitamins and other nutrients.
Now I eat a big kiwi a day, to get all the vitamin C daily intake I need!
But it's a long way to go...


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 14, 2011)

Does this mean that green almonds would be a good source of natural vit E? Unfortunately, these are typically only available for about 8 weeks in the spring. I love green almonds and look forward when they start appearing in the Lebanese specialty stores around late April, mid-May.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 15, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Does this mean that green almonds would be a good source of natural vit E? Unfortunately, these are typically only available for about 8 weeks in the spring. I love green almonds and look forward when they start appearing in the Lebanese specialty stores around late April, mid-May.



They most likely do contain vitamin E, but are not pasteurized so there is a possibility of salmonella.  

This is kinda weird. Every single site about almonds says they are a great source of vitamin E (natural I assume).  Here in the USA (California at least), every single almond product I looked up contains no natural vitamin E.

Roasting may destroy the natural vitamin E, but unroasted almonds have no natural vitamin E ???  Wow.
I guess the pasteurization process also destroys the natural vitamin E in almonds.  I guess that's the price we pay for preventing salmonella in almonds.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2011)

good thread caslon.

interesting stuff. 

adjacent to the contamination arguement, the other thing to consider is how digestable are raw almonds in order to get that vit e? can the e in raw almonds be metabolized, or does it pass through with fiber?


----------



## Caslon (Oct 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> good thread caslon.
> 
> interesting stuff.
> 
> adjacent to the contamination arguement, the other thing to consider is how digestable are raw almonds in order to get that vit e? can the e in raw almonds be metabolized, or does it pass through with fiber?



It's not that I think pasteurized or roasted almonds and sunflower seeds containing no natural vitamin E aren't beneficial. A good iron, calcium and fiber benefit.

I'd been wondering about vitamin E content in these products for years. I first starting wondering when reading the package nutritional information of "David Sunflower Seeds" and rival "Frito Lays Sunflower Seeds."  David Sunflower seeds had Vitamin E content listed whereas Frito Lays Sunflower Seeds had no Vitamin E content listed on the back.

"What?, Huh"? I asked myself, lol.   Remember I'd been told the benefit of vitamin E in these products for decades, all naturally occurring I'd supposed.  "Good" says I.
I thought I was ahead of the curve in extending my life by munching a bunch for decades.

"It's Soylent E !!!"...nevermind, ah well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 15, 2011)

The green almonds I get are the ones that have the delicate jelly-like centers (which end up being the almond). You can eat the husk--it isn't fuzzy yet. The downside is the traditional way to eat them is dipped in sea salt. There are more mature green almonds available in some markets where the husk is fuzzy and the pit is formed. Those might be of concern re: salmonella, not sure about the fresh ones because they are more like a fruit...as long as one washes them like other fruits, I don't see a problem.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope you like and have access to raw spinach salads and might find it beneficial to acquire a taste for walnuts.


----------

